# Dell Alienware AW3420DW



## FreitaMa (10. November 2019)

Hi, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Ich komme von einem PG35VQ, da ich aber mit meinem Gewissen 2800 Euro für die gebotene Qualität nicht vereinbaren kann bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen.  Er sollte mindestens 21:9 sein und zumindest GSync kompatibel sein sowie mindestens 120hz haben. 

Derzeit denke ich an einen Dell Alienware AW3420DW und würde gerne wissen ob da schon Jemand Erfahrung mit hat ?

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen


----------



## Gast1648761005 (12. November 2019)

FreitaMa schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Ich komme von einem PG35VQ, da ich aber mit meinem Gewissen 2800 Euro für die gebotene Qualität nicht vereinbaren kann bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen.  Er sollte mindestens 21:9 sein und zumindest GSync kompatibel sein sowie mindestens 120hz haben.
> 
> Derzeit denke ich an einen Dell Alienware AW3420DW und würde gerne wissen ob da schon Jemand Erfahrung mit hat ?
> ...



*Push*

Zusätzlich würde ich sich gerne wissen, wann das Teil in D erscheint!?


----------



## IICARUS (12. November 2019)

R3Play schrieb:


> Zusätzlich würde ich sich gerne wissen, wann das Teil in D erscheint!?


Gibt es schon zu kaufen: Dell Alienware AW3420DW ab €'*'1199,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Auf Alternate z.B. steht "Neu" dabei und ist auch lagernd.



FreitaMa schrieb:


> Derzeit denke ich an einen Dell Alienware AW3420DW und würde gerne wissen ob da schon Jemand Erfahrung mit hat ?


Ich habe nur das Vormodell Dell AW3418DW womit ich sehr zufrieden bin. 
Dir jetzt dazu mehr auszusagen bringt dir nichts, da es nicht das selbe Modell ist.


----------



## pedi (12. November 2019)

AW-Community - Unabhaengiges Alienware Support Forum
eventuell hier mal nachfragen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. November 2019)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es das gleiche Panel ist wie im LG 34GK950. der alte Alienware hatte ja noch das Vorgänger-Panel ohne Nano-IPS (was auch nicht unbedingt schlechter war). Gefällt dir das Alienware-Design oder warum ist der LG nix für dich?


----------



## FreitaMa (12. November 2019)

Danke für die Antworten 
Ja das AlienwareDesign gefällt mir und ich finde, dass die LG's immer ein wenig billig wirken.


----------



## Gast1648761005 (12. November 2019)

Okay, es gibt nur leider nirgends Tests oder Berichte 

Hat der AW3420DW jetzt nativ 120 Hz oder mit Overclocking? Ich habe nämlich Hoffnung, dass das Teil im Bereich von WQHD 3440X1440  Monitoren ohne HDR die neue Referenz ist oder wird! 
 Einzig was mich noch mehr interessiert ist der LG 38GL950G.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2019)

Mit over clocking, Liegt am Gsync Modul.


----------



## Steelbender (12. November 2019)

Dann sind die 120Hz native die Dell selbst angibt falsch ?


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2019)

Das Panel kann eigentlich 144Hz, nur das Gsyncmodul nur 100Hz.
Deswegen wird das Modul übertaktet um 120Hz zu erreichen.
Ist beim LG 34GK950G genauso.


----------



## Steelbender (12. November 2019)

Kann das dann beim Gsync Modul auch Probleme geben wie es anscheinend bei den übertakteten Panels teilweise der Fall ist?


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2019)

Probleme kenn ich da nur vom Acer X34P und Dell AW3418.
Ich meine das die dann anfangen leicht zu flimmern.


> (15.08.2018) Several people have reported that the monitor (as well as the Acer X34P) starts to flicker after several weeks when using 120Hz. On 100Hz it is "totally fine".


Quelle: Alienware AW3418DW Review | Lim's Cave unter Updates.


----------



## Steelbender (12. November 2019)

Das ist mir bekannt aber das kommt doch vom Panel und nicht vom Gsync Modul?


----------



## IICARUS (12. November 2019)

Meiner ist auf 120 Hz übertaktet, der flimmert nicht.
Sehe bis auf die Hz kein unterschied ob mit 100 oder 120 Hz.

Kann aber von Monitor zu Monitor anders ausfallen.
In meinem Fall ist es der zweite Monitor, da der erste auf Garantie ausgetauscht wurde und der erste hatte auch kein flimmern.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2019)

Steelbender schrieb:


> Das ist mir bekannt aber das kommt doch vom Panel und nicht vom Gsync Modul?



Das Gsyncmodul kann eigentlich keine 120Hz, genauso wie es keine 165Hz in WQHD kann.
Bei 100Hz ist es halt weg.
Aber ja, das Panel hat nativ auch nur 100Hz. LG Display LM340UW4-SSA1 Overview - Panelook.com
Wird wohl eine Kombination aus beidem sein.


----------

